# Ziektes & Aandoeningen > Hoofd >  Beroerte/CVA - Artikels

## Agnes574

Herseninfarct

Herseninfarct, ook wel Cerebrovasculair accident (CVA) genoemd: verschillende symptomen bij vrouwen en mannen
De signalen (her)kennen die aan een CVA voorafgaan kan de gevolgen helpen beperken en zelfs levens redden. Een overzicht van de typische en minder typische symptomen. 


De aankondigende signalen

Veel mensen denken dat cerebrovasculaire accidenten (CVA) plotseling optreden en dat we er niets aan kunnen doen Dat is fout! Herseninfarcten treden weliswaar plots op, maar ze geven ook vooraf signalen dat ze eraan komen. Waarop moeten we letten? 
■De spieren: u voelt een verzwakking in uw spier(en) of een verdoving in uw gezicht, arm of been (meestal de arm en het been aan dezelfde kant).
■De spraak: u hebt moeite om u uit te drukken, u kunt niet meer correct articuleren, u kunt niet meer praten.
■Het zicht: uw gezichtsvermogen verslechtert, u ziet dubbel, u ziet maar uit een van beide ogen of helemaal niet meer.
■Het evenwicht: u neemt een verlies van evenwicht waar, u bent duizelig, u hebt last met de coördinatie van uw bewegingen.

Als u een van deze symptomen vaststelt, moet u meteen naar een arts. Om de gevolgen van een CVA maximaal te beperken, is het bovendien essentieel dat de patiënt binnen drie uur na het optreden van het cerebraal accident behandeld wordt. 


Atypische symptomen 

Volgens Lynda Lisabeth van de universiteit van Michigan zijn er naast de zogeheten vertrouwde symptomen van CVA ook atypische symptomen die u moeten alarmeren. Aan de hand van een dit jaar verrichte studie heeft ze nog 6 andere signalen kunnen vaststellen:
-Hoofdpijn, 
-Duizeligheid,

Neurologische symptomen: 
-misselijkheid, 
-hik,

Niet neurologische symptomen: 
-pijn in de borst, 
-hartkloppingen, 
-kortademigheid,
-Pijn in het gezicht of in één helft van het lichaam,
-Veranderde geestestoestand: gedesorienteerd zijn, verwardheid. 


Vrouwen minder typisch dan mannen

Deze voorspellende signalen mogen niet onderschat worden. Ze zijn echt wel belangrijk: 52% van de vrouwen en 44% van de mannen die aan deze studie hebben deelgenomen, verklaarde minstens een van deze atypische symptomen voor hun CVA te hebben gevoeld. Lynda Lisabeth deed bovendien nog een andere interessante ontdekking. Vrouwen zouden namelijk vaker atypische symptomen vertonen dan mannen. Volgens de wetenschappers zou dat onderscheid tussen de geslachten verklaren waarom vrouwen langer wachten om naar een arts te stappen dan mannen.


Beter voorkomen 

Een CVA kunnen herkennen kan uw leven redden, het voorkomen is natuurlijk nog beter. En daarin speelt uw levensstijl een belangrijke rol. De basisregels zijn: niet roken, niet te zout en niet te vet eten, matig omspringen met alcohol, regelmatig aan lichaamsbeweging doen en uw bloeddruk in de gaten houden. Als u de 55 voorbij bent, aan diabetes lijdt of verhoogde bloeddruk hebt en u hebt in uw familie iemand gehad die een CVA gehad heeft, moet u daarnaast nog specifiekere voorzorgen nemen. U kunt daarvoor terecht bij uw huisarts. 

(bron: e-gezondheid.be)

----------


## Agnes574

Herken een beroerte

Een beroerte of CVA (Cerebrovasculair Accident) betekent letterlijk een ongeluk in de bloedvaten van de hersenen. 
Er zijn twee vormen waarin een beroerte kan voorkomen: 
*een herseninfarct en 
*een hersenbloeding. 
In België doen zich 52 CVA’s per dag voor, met belangrijke gevolgen voor de patiënt en zijn omgeving. 

De ernst van de beschadiging van het hersenweefsel bepaalt de gevolgen van een beroerte. Patiënten kunnen sterven door de beroerte. 
Ze kunnen lichamelijke beperkingen overhouden en sociale problemen ondervinden. Een vroegtijdige behandeling kan deze gevolgen beperken. Daarom is het belangrijk om snel te reageren. 
Met de minuut neemt de hersenbeschadiging toe en vermindert de kans op een succesvolle behandeling. 
Na drie uur is een klonteroplossende behandeling nog weinig succesvol.

Veel mensen kennen de symptomen van een beroerte niet. Om snel op een juiste manier te kunnen reageren, moet u een beroerte leren herkennen. 

- Mond: mond staat scheef of een mondhoek hangt naar beneden.
- Arm of been verlamd. Vraag de persoon om beide armen tegelijk horizontaal naar voor te strekken en de binnenzijde van de handen naar boven te draaien. Let erop of een arm wegzakt of ongecontroleerd beweegt.
- Spraak: onduidelijk spreken.

Wanneer er zich één of meerdere symptomen van een beroerte voordoet, dan moet er dringend medische hulp worden gezocht. Verwittig zo snel mogelijk uw arts of de hulpdiensten. In tegenstelling tot een hartinfarct is een herseninfarct meestal pijnloos. Daarom wordt het vaak als niet ernstig en niet levensbedreigend ervaren. Men denkt dat het wel vanzelf zal voorbijgaan en men wacht af. Ook wanneer de verschijnselen korter duren en voorbijgaand zijn (TIA) dienen ze ernstig te worden genomen en moeten ze door een arts verder worden onderzocht.

www.herkeneenberoerte.be
www.strokenet.be/

(bron: gezondheid.be)

----------


## Agnes574

Snel een beroerte herkennen kan levens redden 


Beroertes komen vaak voor, maar toch herkennen veel mensen de symptomen niet. Er bestaat nochtans een eenvoudige en snelle manier om dit te ontdekken. 
Een snelle behandeling heeft gunstige gevolgen voor het slachtoffer: zijn overlevingskansen stijgen en de kans op restletsels neemt af. 


Een beroerte, ook herseninfart of CVA (cerebro-vasculair accident) genoemd, is een hersenaandoening waarbij de bloedtoevoer naar een deel van de hersenen plotseling wegvalt. Dit kan door een klontertje dat het bloedvat verstopt of door een bloedvat dat scheurt. De symptomen zijn afhankelijk van de plaats en de grootte van het getroffen hersendeel. Volgende symptomen kunnen voorkomen, maar daarom niet allemaal: 

• bewustzijnsveranderingen of bewusteloosheid, verwardheid, afwezigheid
• slaperigheid, opwinding, onrust
• duizeligheid, dronken gevoel 
• rare manier van lopen
• hoofdpijn, braakneigingen
• scheve mond, vaak in combinatie met moeilijk spreken en slikken
• gevoelsstoornissen, spierzwakte of verlammingen aan één kant van het aangezicht of lichaam 


Wanneer je een beroerte vermoedt, voer dan zo snel mogelijk de FAST test uit. Als het slachtoffer één of meerdere opdrachten van deze test niet goed kan uitvoeren, heeft hij waarschijnlijk een beroerte. Alarmeer onmiddellijk de hulpdiensten (112). Laat het slachtoffer rusten en geen inspanningen meer doen. Installeer het slachtoffer in een comfortabele houding en ondersteun het slachtoffer aan de verlamde zijde. Blijf rustig praten, maar houd er rekening mee dat het slachtoffer soms heel moeilijk of onmogelijk kan praten. 


FAST test (Face, Arm, Speech en Time) 

*Face of gelaat 
Kijk of de mond van het slachtoffer scheef naar beneden staat en of er een mondhoek naar beneden hangt. Vraag aan het slachtoffer om te lachen of om zijn tanden te laten zien. 

*Arm 
Kijk of een arm of been verlamd is. Vraag aan het slachtoffer om de ogen dicht te houden en beide armen voor zich uit te strekken met de handpalmen naar boven. Observeer goed. Bijv. blijft de rechterarm hangen of beweegt deze arm slechts even en zakt hij dan weer naar beneden? 

*Spraak 
Ga na of het slachtoffer moeite heeft met spreken. Laat desnoods een zin herhalen of stel vragen. 

*Tijd 
Probeer te weten te komen hoe lang deze klachten al duren. De snelheid waarmee een slachtoffer door gespecialiseerde hulp behandeld wordt, is bepalend om blijvende hersenschade te voorkomen of te beperken. Als medische behandeling binnen de 3 uur start, is de kans op herstel merkelijk groter.

(bron: gezondheid.be)

----------

